# Dell XPS 15z support on Gentoo

## pacho2

I am thinking on buying a Dell XPS 15z but, before that, I would like to know if anybody else have already tried to run Gentoo on it and how is hardware supported.

Thanks a lot

----------

## chithanh

The XPS 15z has Nvidia Optimus graphics, so expect a bumpy ride.

----------

## pacho2

Didn't know optimus support had so much problems on linux :S

It's really sad as:

1. I started to prevent ATI cards due its poor support in linux time ago (not sure about its actual support)

2. When my father bought a Dell Optiplex 360, Intel card support was so unstable and poor that he bought a nvidia card to use it.

3. Now, looks like also nvidia has problems  :Sad: 

----------

